# Saint Louis, MO area - Sadie 3yo Female - Service Dog



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

*No picture available. *

**Please contact:* *[email protected]** for more info. *

*
**Hi Dara,**
**Do you have any ideas on where I can place a female 3 year old German Shepherd. Her name is Sadie. She is three years old spayed, and current on all shots. *



*She was a Service seeing eye dog, and her elderly owner is now deceased, and his son is not taking care of the dog. *



*I know this dog is worth money, however since she is being neglected I told them I will not find someone to pay for her and can try to find an  adoptive family or even a Service dog place. They have it chained outside and not feeding her. *




*She is in Wright City ,* _*and they are willing to release her*_*. *



*It is such a shame for her loyalty, this is how they repay her. She listens to all commands, however likes to jump up to greet you, since she is not getting attention. She is protective but not aggressive. Probably would do well in an only dog**
situation or with someone older.*


*Let me know if you have any ideas.*

*Thanks.*



*Tracy Ploch*
*____________________________________________________*


*Received this from a someone in a different rescue. This is all the detail I have but I'm hoping someone can check this situation out and help this poor girl. 
*
*
*
*Mods - Feel free to move this to non-urgent if it should be in that section instead.*


*
*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

All service Seeing Eye dogs from real groups will ALWAYS be taken back by the Organization they were bred and trained with. 

So this is a weird post.... maybe a pretend Seeing Eye dog? Like I can't see so I take my dog everywhere so she's my guide dog?


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure but I know some people train their dogs themselves. I just got an update from the contact listed and she has been pulled now.


----------



## CandySkyer (Sep 29, 2009)

Some reason I have a feeling that this dog was trained by the owner themselves for service, That could be it. I know some people WHO does that. Glad she got pulled, hopefully she does get a home.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, could have been owner trained. However at only 3 years old the dog may not be a solidly trained service animal, as it usually takes at least 2 years of training. So if owner trained it depends when the owner began the training, and what resources they used.


----------

